# Spectrum cost up 30% from Time Warner.



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought Time Warner was expensive, but Spectrum has just informed me when my TW contract ends, they are raising my cost $40 more for a similar package that I have. That's a phenomenal increase in cost that I won't pay. The minimum internet speed they offer is 60mg at a cost of $60. Give me a break, single people don't need 60mb and don't want to pay for it! For years I have wanted to dump TW but that's the only thing I can use Tivo with so I've stuck around. Now I'm in the same boat but even worse, it's going to be difficult to stay as a Tivo customer and pay so much more to the cable provider when I have other options that are much cheaper available (with crapped DVRs). Anybody else in the same boat?


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

The Spectrum advertisements for the Los Angeles area quote $90 basic internet, phone, and TV with 100mb speed and free modem. (Ticks me off because Time Warner moved to user supplied modems, or at least put the monthly cost of the modem so high any sensible person would just buy their own-payback period 6 months.)

Probably does not have the channels you want. There are two add-on packages. $20 for most channels including Showtime, Cinemax, and HBO. That package is close in price to what I get now (I don't get Showtime, Cinemax, or HBO.) For $40 extra you get everything. 

I have 300mb internet in my current package, but don't need it. Just got it because the loss leader deal made the price of the package right last time I called and complained about the bump in costs. I do hate having to call every time the loss leader deals expire, but if I don't I would be leaving $$$ on the table. I have the same issue with SeriusXM. I know what the service is worth to me and always get the cost reduced to that level, but a pain in the neck. I'd be willing to pay slightly more not to have that experience.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sbillard said:


> I do hate having to call every time the loss leader deals expire, but if I don't I would be leaving $$$ on the table. I have the same issue with SeriusXM. I know what the service is worth to me and always get the cost reduced to that level, but a pain in the neck. I'd be willing to pay slightly more not to have that experience.


Likewise--I dread my annual (or semiannual) call; and then the often inevitable follow-up call when I get my first statement under the new deal, to get the incorrect billing charges on the statement corrected and my account info. corrected to what had been agreed.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Likewise--I dread my annual (or semiannual) call; and then the often inevitable follow-up call when I get my first statement under the new deal, to get the incorrect billing charges on the statement corrected and my account info. corrected to what had been agreed.


Don't worry, once Verizon buys Charter, you'll get great bundle deals for iPhones you don't want.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Downgrade to just the internet, then the website will probably offer you promotional prices for the bundles again.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

No news from them here. I yelled a bit about the $60 minimum when the merger was first talked about. Charter has removed my internet upgrade options on the TWC website, I Must call them on the phone. I have the TWC $15 Every Day Low Price 3Mbps Internet, no cabletv. Every Day Low Price means it is Not a promo price, it is the full retail price. I do Not anticipate them raising the price.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Bad news for the Dayton OH area. A friend just had his cable+internet bill increased around 30% and Spectrum was absolutely resistant to bargaining. He cut the cord! He got a one year promotion for 60 Mbps internet for $45 including all taxes, fees and modem. He was talking to them on the very day our region switched from TWC to Spectrum so there is some hope that they just haven't got their act together enough to know what promotional deals Spectrum can offer. My renewal comes up in a month or two and if they can't do better by then I'll be cutting the cord too.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

_"I have the TWC $15 Every Day Low Price 3Mbps Internet, no cable tv. Every Day Low Price means it is Not a promo price, it is the full retail price. I do Not anticipate them raising the price."_

I hope you're correct on them allowing people to remain on the $14.99 everyday value internet. I have several friends using it who are satisfied.

I've seen reports that Spectrum doesn't seem as willing to negotiate on packages and more quickly just allows folks to disconnect. Fortunately the options for cable cutters are getting better all the time providing you have access to reasonable internet value and/or OTA signals.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

A local ISP just sent me an ad for "max" which is several 100'sMbps for $60/mth retail inc modem. I don't know if its really available though. But if it is, in my apartment, I currently can scan 11 other WiFi networks. So splitting an account might be an option, I think at least one of my neighbors would go for it. A gamble, but I wouldn't really lose anything if Charter wants to charge $60 anyways.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

As a Comcast customer, $60 for 60mb sounds pretty good.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I used to be a TWC customer and I've seen the $40 monthly spike you saw every time my promotional period ended. It would take a call where they'd emphasize to you how much work they're doing to get you a better deal. At the end of these calls I'd wind up getting the increase lowered to around $15-20 per month, with some kind of freebie thrown in to placate me (200mb internet for the price of 50, an extra $10 discount for 6 months, etc). I despised TWC for making me go through this hassle every year.

I was so happy when I was finally able to get FiOS. To get their Ultimate package, which includes all premium movie and sports channels plus a few other goodies, I'm paying $30 less per month than I did on my last TWC bundle. On top of that I don't need to use a tuning adapter. It's a 2-year contract that'll go up significantly when it's done, but it's 2 years where I'll be way better or on par with anything TWC and now Spectrum will offer.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I pay $105 for standard cable (no movie channels/no cable boxes) and standard internet (15MB) from TWC. If TWC/Spectrum raises my rates dramatically and Hulu's Live TV service is promising (and the TiVo Hulu app supports it) I'll consider cutting the cord. I've never really considered cord cutting until the last couple months.

From what I've read the $40 Live TV package includes the existing Hulu on-demand service. Hopefully you can pay the difference to get the ad-free package.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess it is all prospective. I would consider having access to higher speed Internet (30Mbps+) a big benefit if one wanted/needed it our not. 

The TWC now Spectrum lines end about .75 miles from my house so all I have is Frontier DSL available. Before recent upgrades (a little over a years ago and thanks to partial funding from the Federal Government) it was impossible to stream anything reliably as speeds dropped to less than 1Mbps each afternoon-evening. Now at least I can maintain 10+/- Mbps all the time but that means no 1080p from Amazon, no UHD from anyone, and only one stream at a time. But I am still way better off than friends/family that live in areas where the telco decided to not do upgrades (both Frontier & Verizon) where their DSL is like mine used to be or where it is so bad that DSL isn't even available at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TeamPace said:


> Fortunately the options for cable cutters are getting better all the time providing you have access to reasonable internet value and/or OTA signals.


Which is precisely why they're going to get rid of cheap internet plans. OTT options are killing their core business so they need to make up those profits on the one part of their service that even cord cutters need.

I suspect that eventually most cable companies are going to split their service in half. They're going to spin off the video portion into an OTT service and the part that runs to your home is going to become a dumb pipe to the internet. Depending on how the FCC regulates them they're either going to make money by charging companies for preferred packet prioritization or they're going to raise prices on users. (maybe both) I wouldn't be surprised if they switched to some sort of metered pricing eventually.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mrizzo80 said:


> I pay $105 for standard cable (no movie channels/no cable boxes) and standard internet (15MB) from TWC. If TWC/Spectrum raises my rates dramatically and Hulu's Live TV service is promising (and the TiVo Hulu app supports it) I'll consider cutting the cord. I've never really considered cord cutting until the last couple months.
> 
> From what I've read the $40 Live TV package includes the existing Hulu on-demand service. Hopefully you can pay the difference to get the ad-free package.


Charter really sticks it to you on internet. This is the biggest thing I hate about them - no cheap internet plans. $60 is their cheapest plan (not counting promos). You get a $6 discount if you bundle with cable TV. If you threaten to cancel, they might drop another $10 for 6 months or a year.

My parents are grandfathered on a $30 for 30 Meg plan with Charter. I got them a Tivo OTA plus PS Vue, which I recently switched to DTN. So their total TV/Internet bill is $65. If Hulu has a decent service, I'll probably switch to that.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

jwort93 said:


> Downgrade to just the internet, then the website will probably offer you promotional prices for the bundles again.


Well said, and it is TRUE!


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I think a former Comcast exec went to Charter some years ago and implemented Comcast's "one price for internet [take it or leave it]" price strategy (at least in some Comcast franchises). Yep, it's $59 (let's just call it SIXTY dollars) a month for 60Mbs. A horrible value for those who mostly just browse and email the internet. So, no option reduce internet costs with Spectrum (now the Charter and TWC merged brand). What really bothers me for the price is the lousey upstream of only 4Mbs. With cloud back-up and streaming from home like TiVo, Slingbox, Dish, etc. the slow upstream can be a real PAIN! I would rather have 20 up and 40 down. However, I do believe the bigger the number for the downstream is how the marketing works. All these fast ISP's promate the biggest number they can technically provide for downstram and promote the heck out of that. Most people don't understand that they don't need such fast downstream, but could benifit from faster UPstream, especially with cloud back-up and place shifting your TV MVPD (or TiVo) DVR content, or even uploading lots of high quality pictures and family videos on some file sharing site.

I've no other choice except to accept Spectrum because all other alternatives really are too slow for our needs/desires--espcially more downloads akin to "cord cutting," and $59 (really SIXTY) really is overpriced, or at least tier the price for modest users of ISP. No, we are going to see the one price, take it or leave it become the norm.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not surprised at all with Spectrum's new $60/mo price for Internet. We have been talking about the fact that cable companies would just raise the price of Internet to cover loosing video customers and that people will end up paying the same for Internet & OTT services as they did for cable & Internet. This is just the beginning of that, it is going to get worse as it is unlikely that the FCC is going to do anything pro consumer for at least the next 4 years and will likely let big cable & telecom companies do anything they want to. 

It will be interesting to see how long Spectrum lets people remain on the slower & lower priced former options people have been talking about in this thread. My guess is it will be awhile - at least until Spectrum has time to figure out what competition there is in the various areas they serve.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so the telecoms, etc. got access and favorable gov't considerations in part based on assurances of universal access (hello, AT&T), and now we're going backwards? How nice. I am sure that the new Washington admin. will be looking out for the everyman/woman that got it put in place, and correct this.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd most definitely like to see some internet options at a lower price point than $59.99. But from my recollection cable internet was pretty close to $50 when it was first available in our area something like 20 years ago. My only other option at that time was 56K dial up with a service like AOL for internet. So I paid AOL something like $21.95 per month plus the landline cost on top of that. And cable internet speeds back then were only 3 to 5Mbits/sec as I recall. So at least from that perspective 60Mb for $60 doesn't seem horrible. Also while I haven't had cable TV for about 7 years now, friends that I helped cut the cord a few months back were paying over $170 a month for standard (15Mb) internet and a pretty basic traditional cable package with a single DVR (no phone service). Granted this was the full price after promo deals had expired but gosh it gets so old having to call and play the games with them to get another temporary promo deal, usually requiring a threat to disconnect. So if you can get the major networks via Antenna (and supposedly the majority of the population can with an earnest effort),  then add a streaming service for around $35, you are still at $95 for TV & 60Mb internet. That's over $80 per month savings (nearly $1000/year) and you're still getting much of the same content as before.

I completely agree that the Spectrum/Charter/TWC is taking advantage of their near monopoly position in most markets to keep their profit margins high by overpricing the internet portion. But there is still savings to be had by dropping to internet only in spite of it. I do hope that eventually there will be some real competition in the ISP business which should improve options to consumers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I started paying Charter for internet about 14 years ago and at the time it was $30/mo for 3Mbps down and 500Kbps up. It's now 60/5Mbps and $60/mo.


----------



## billsfan433 (Dec 14, 2014)

ohboy710 said:


> I thought Time Warner was expensive, but Spectrum has just informed me when my TW contract ends, they are raising my cost $40 more for a similar package that I have. That's a phenomenal increase in cost that I won't pay. The minimum internet speed they offer is 60mg at a cost of $60. Give me a break, single people don't need 60mb and don't want to pay for it! For years I have wanted to dump TW but that's the only thing I can use Tivo with so I've stuck around. Now I'm in the same boat but even worse, it's going to be difficult to stay as a Tivo customer and pay so much more to the cable provider when I have other options that are much cheaper available (with crapped DVRs). Anybody else in the same boat?


I am in a similar boat. But I was also told by Spectrum that they would not be supporting cablecards. Is that true? Does that not violate FCC law?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

billsfan433 said:


> I am in a similar boat. But I was also told by Spectrum that they would not be supporting cablecards. Is that true? Does that not violate FCC law?


There is a thread about someone being told the same thing by Comcast: Comcast Executive Team says no more TiVo

It has been flushed out pretty well in that thread.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Spectrum just took over in Dayton, OH. My promotional package from TWC expired and they raised the price from $106 to $133, with 30 Mbps internet and me furnishing the modem. They engage in the same game of having you talk to "Customer Solutions" (AKA retention) and offering one-year promotions as TWC did. The only promotions available are Spectrum packages (not surprising) with their minimum (60 Mbps) internet and the modem cost is built in. I have to get their modem as they say mine won't support 60 Mbps.

My new package is $112/mo with all taxes and fees and CableCARD rental. It is their "Silver" lineup without the premiums (HBO, etc.). It has most of the channels in our previous TWC plan -- missing only two that we occasionally watched (MGM and Science).

The morning after I switched plans, my TA stopped working and I discovered that its subscription had expired. Fortunately Spectrum has maintained (so far) the TWC national CableCARD help desk. As soon as I told them about switching plans from TWC to Spectrum they knew what the problem was. The local Spectrum office had failed to provision my TA after the switch-over. They said this has been happening a lot.

You just can't be I-want-to-turn-it-on-and-it-just-works person if you run a TiVo on TWC/Spectrum. I've spent about four hours arranging the new package and troubleshooting the TA problem. And there probably will be another hour getting the new modem going when it arrives in a few days. I've had cable with TA for almost 8 years now and I wish I had just Federal minimum wage for the hours I've spent. Yes, I know there will be those who say they've had no problems at all.

BTW, the best price they would give me for just the 60 Mbps internet was $70 including all taxes and fees.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

dlfl said:


> BTW, the best price they would give me for just the 60 Mbps internet was $70 including all taxes and fees.


Disgusting. I got $15/mth 3Mbps "Every Day Low Price Internet" from TWC using my own modem. Works great for me, Netflix is usually "720" but often is "1080" per the Tivo info button. Remains to be seen how long the price lasts, but I will be making quite a stink if they try to change it. It is, after all, the full retail price.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jth tv said:


> Disgusting. I got $15/mth 3Mbps "Every Day Low Price Internet" from TWC using my own modem. Works great for me, Netflix is usually "720" but often is "1080" per the Tivo info button. Remains to be seen how long the price lasts, but I will be making quite a stink if they try to change it. It is, after all, the full retail price.


A great price, that--congrats!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

jth tv said:


> Disgusting. I got $15/mth 3Mbps "Every Day Low Price Internet" from TWC using my own modem. Works great for me, Netflix is usually "720" but often is "1080" per the Tivo info button. Remains to be seen how long the price lasts, but I will be making quite a stink if they try to change it. It is, after all, the full retail price.


Very curious to see if Spectrum will continue this -- frankly I doubt it. As far as current TWC customers seeking a new Spectrum promotion go, they simply don't advertise anything less that $70 (Actually $65 + Taxes + Fees). They advertise $45 for new customers for one year. Don't know if this includes taxes + fees.

That $15/mo TWC plan may NOT have been a promotion -- i.e., it would never expire. If you're lucky, Spectrum may continue to honor those terms as long as you don't interrupt your service.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I had missed this thread until now. I'm on the TWC "Variety Pass" and TWC standard 15/1.5 internet, and I'm on a promotion that costs $132.75/mo (including taxes/fees).

I had gone to the TWC (now Spectrum) store to inquire about switching to a Spectrum plan. If I wanted to keep *all* the same channels I get in "Variety Pass," I'd have to get the "Spectrum Select" plus "Digi 1" and "Digi 2" add-ons. I was told that the combination of Select, Digi 1, Digi 2, and Internet would cost me about $60 more than I'm paying now.

The annoying part is that some popular channels, like Comedy Central, are *only* available in the "Gold" (or by getting the "Digi 2" add-on to Select or Silver) channel package. Gold, of course, is the one loaded up with *every* pay channel as well, so you can guess it is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> I had missed this thread until now. I'm on the TWC "Variety Pass" and TWC standard 15/1.5 internet, and I'm on a promotion that costs $132.75/mo (including taxes/fees).
> 
> I had gone to the TWC (now Spectrum) store to inquire about switching to a Spectrum plan. If I wanted to keep *all* the same channels I get in "Variety Pass," I'd have to get the "Spectrum Select" plus "Digi 1" and "Digi 2" add-ons. I was told that the combination of Select, Digi 1, Digi 2, and Internet would cost me about $60 more than I'm paying now.
> 
> The annoying part is that some popular channels, like Comedy Central, are *only* available in the "Gold" (or by getting the "Digi 2" add-on to Select or Silver) channel package. Gold, of course, is the one loaded up with *every* pay channel as well, so you can guess it is ridiculously expensive.


I'm on the same twc plans w/o promotion & the total is $156/mo.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

CybrFyre said:


> I'm on the same twc plans w/o promotion & the total is $156/mo.


Same internet speed (15/1.5) ? They did not change the speed when the promo ended ? Did the promo end under TWC or Charter ?


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

jth tv said:


> Same internet speed (15/1.5) ? They did not change the speed when the promo ended ? Did the promo end under TWC or Charter ?


Yep.. 15/1.5 . And we are still TWC in Upstate NY.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Glad to see the TWC/Charter merger is saving people money, just like they told the FCC, FTC, etc.


----------



## Falcon7 (Mar 16, 2017)

dlfl said:


> Spectrum just took over in Dayton, OH. My promotional package from TWC expired and they raised the price from $106 to $133, with 30 Mbps internet and me furnishing the modem. They engage in the same game of having you talk to "Customer Solutions" (AKA retention) and offering one-year promotions as TWC did. The only promotions available are Spectrum packages (not surprising) with their minimum (60 Mbps) internet and the modem cost is built in. I have to get their modem as they say mine won't support 60 Mbps.
> 
> My new package is $112/mo with all taxes and fees and CableCARD rental. It is their "Silver" lineup without the premiums (HBO, etc.). It has most of the channels in our previous TWC plan -- missing only two that we occasionally watched (MGM and Science).
> 
> ...


I'm also in the Dayton area.
*Yea, Spectrum "it's a new day".*
My rate is up almost $50 a month to over $180 per month. 30/5 Internet & Standard TV with variety pass, 2 cable boxes, I own my own modem and wireless.
My second service (location 2 - my kids apartment) is up around $35 per month to $155 per month. 30/5 Internet only Standard TV, 1 cable box, also with my own modem and wireless.

I called to cancel both services, they said "ok, please return your equipment to your nearest Spectrum/TW store". They really don't give a crap! Worse than TW!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ncted said:


> Glad to see the TWC/Charter merger is saving people money, just like they told the FCC, FTC, etc.


I'm sorry so many people are having to pay more, but I am one of the few people who will wind up paying less. Since their "Silver" TV plan includes most of the channels I currently get from TWC (minus a few I don't really care about like Comedy Central, MTV, and Nickelodeon) but includes HBO and Showtime which I currently pay TWC an extra $30+/month, I'll actually be paying $30/month less after I switch over to a Charter TV plan. My bill for internet service will remain the same.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Charter gave me a retention package deal in October for 60/4 Internet and Cable Silver @ $112/month including fees/taxes and I was told the deal was good for a year. After 5 months I now look at this months bill and they raised the price of Silver $3 + taxes so that my bill now comes to $115.25.

It angers me but is it worth complaining over $3+ per month? In Sept. they'll raise me by another $40 anyway at which point I'll be forced to cancel everything or possibly reset the process. I don't want to tell them to cancel everything right now over $3+ per month (it would be a bluff) and from some of the recent posts it seems they might just say fine, cancel. Even when I cancel and eventually resubscribe as a new customer with a new cablecard I might lose some channels I'm grandfathered into, like Comedy Central, unless I go Gold. Or maybe that's what they want me to think.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

series5orpremier said:


> It angers me but is it worth complaining over $3+ per month?


I wouldn't. A somewhat similar thing happened to me with TWC about a year ago. My bill was raised about $5/mo when I was very early into a 12 month contract. I called to request it be lowered back to the agreed upon price. That set off a chain of events that included me spending about 2 hours on the phone, driving to the local TWC storefront to pickup a DVR box that I didn't want/need but "had to have on my account to get the discount", returning said DVR a few days later, etc. End result: I was paying like $5/mo more than the original $5/mo overcharge. Something happened in the computer system and they couldn't put the original discount back on and the supervisor wouldn't override it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

My previous bill said Select Cable was going up $3 next month but if I was on a promotional discount there wouldn't be an increase until the end of the promotion period. So I did call and got a convuluted excuse that the retention discount I received for cable was a different type of retention discount than the one I received for internet. I hadn't noticed but my internet rate went up $5 on this month's bill to $65 but my internet discount also went up $5 to offset it. The same principle didn't apply to my cable discount, however. Rather than argue about the inconsistency I just agreed with him and got off the phone before he decided he wanted to make it consistent by taking the $5 back off my internet discount.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I think they raised retail internet only from $60 to $65 recently systemwide. But this from TWC says

https://www.timewarnercable.com/con...nd-service-rates/Spectrum-Broadband-Label.pdf

Spectrum Internet 60/4 with Spectrum TV $53.99


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

My internet is $40 so I guess I'm only saving $14 there and, after the $3 TV increase (I wonder if it's systemwide), $17 on cable (according to them $20).


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

jth tv said:


> I think they raised retail internet only from $60 to $65 recently systemwide. But this from TWC says
> 
> https://www.timewarnercable.com/con...nd-service-rates/Spectrum-Broadband-Label.pdf
> Spectrum Internet 60/4 with Spectrum TV $53.99


Yes your link is to Spectrum's retail price schedule. Those prices do not include about $5/mo of taxes and fees (as noted in the document). Also minimum internet alone is $64.99. With taxes and fees that comes in at about $70/month. TWC had a minimum internet plan (not a promotion) at $15/mo. The speed was much lower but it was adequate for email, browsing, and even HD Netflix, as at least one person posted in this forum.

Funny thing is I just switched to Spectrum's minimum internet plan (listed as 60/4) and I consistently get upload speeds of 5 Mbps.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I am the person with the TWC $15/mth retail 3Mbps, fees taxes included, that's the total bill since I own the modem/router/gateway. I suppose Charter can change their full retail prices for Internet any time they want. Cable TV maybe not, when I used to have that, there was a town franchise fee of $5 for cable, I suppose Charter might have to send the town formal notice. As if the government would do anything, that would require them to do some work.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Funny thing is I just switched to Spectrum's minimum internet plan (listed as 60/4) and I consistently get upload speeds of 5 Mbps.


That seems pretty typical for most cable companies to be slightly overprovisioned above the advertised rates. We're 25/5 with Comcast but test at 28/6 typically.

Scott


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe some markets are different, but Comedy Central has always been included in my Silver package. Charter has upgraded me to Silver ($20 value) for free for the past several years if I call to cancel.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Maybe some markets are different, but Comedy Central has always been included in my Silver package. Charter has upgraded me to Silver ($20 value) for free for the past several years if I call to cancel.


It's not in the Spectrum Silver package here.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I've had luck with Charter offering me a promotion for another year starting this month. I'm paying $146.12 for another year for the Gold TV and 100mbps Internet "double". That's all-in including taxes and fees. A month ago, they informed me that my price was going to be around $240 after my third year of promotional pricing ended, but I talked to the Retention/Cancelation dept to negotiate my upcoming price. I had been paying $149.50 with TWC, which I was happy-enough with. Now I've just started my fourth year of promotional pricing, so it is possible to negotiate with them, at least in Austin. This is with my own modem, one cable card, and no Charter boxes. So I'm getting everything I had with TWC plus Epix and Encores (minus MGM HD and NASA).


----------



## lstorey (Mar 17, 2005)

I just got a new deal where 100mb internet and the TV Select (sort of like expanding basic plus - has 125+channels) for $75 including taxes and fees. the promotion is that the internet and tv are $29.99 each and I also have a cable card. We have our own modem/router set up.

I had to talk to the cable card division, they got my cablecard corrected to my new channels and I'm good to go.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

mdavej said:


> Maybe some markets are different, but Comedy Central has always been included in my Silver package. Charter has upgraded me to Silver ($20 value) for free for the past several years if I call to cancel.


You're grandfathered into it. If you cancel and subscribe again later you might not get it.

Did Charter just raise your cable rate by $3?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

series5orpremier said:


> You're grandfathered into it. If you cancel and subscribe again later you might not get it.
> 
> Did Charter just raise your cable rate by $3?


After having Silver for years, I dropped it a few months ago for the "TV Choice" package. It's still $30 (normal price) and has not increased. It also has Comedy Central.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

After the Spectrum merge, even though I am on a TW package for another 6 months, they added on an additional $6.50 charge for local channels. When I called, I asked the guy 5 different times what this charge was for and he refused to answer. I finally spoke with somebody else who basically said with TW that charge was included in your package but now Spectrum is not including it... and even though you were in a price lock with TW for a year, Spectrum doesn't really care or need to honor that so you should just be happy your rate isn't going up yet like everybody else... wait 6 months and then we can raise it $40 more. It was obviously the guy (who was not trying to lose his job) was saying Spectrum is a total rip off and they all know it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

spectrum's central Florida website has absolutely no mention of various internet speed options


----------

